# which GPS device do you use?



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

I use a LoRance I-finder H2O. I got it because it's fully compatible with my previous I-finder. This one has a color screen which I like.

I got the first I-finder several years ago. I selected it because it had the biggest screen available on a handheld at that time. They are a bit bigger than some, but I sure do like the big screen!

I also have the mapping software that's available for LoRance units. Mine software is several (5?) years old but still works fine. Very few roads and boundaries change in five years! The detail is incredible! 

I've used it extensively ATVing and now I'm using it for riding. I have no complaints.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

while i don't have a hand-held garmin, i do have a wrist model (forerunner 301) which i love. it's done really well on countless hours of trails and survived all the rain/mud/sweat/treebranch smacking with no issues.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a Garmin Etrex HC. I like it but I would love to have one that was more detailed but that will come later!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I also use a Garmin Forerunner. It is a wristwatch, and you download the info onto the computer. Great way to track mileage, elevation, pace....


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you all, the wrist one sounds interesting..been gone all day so haven't done anymore research since lasst night.


----------



## gamecock67 (May 26, 2009)

*Compatibility With National Forest Service GPS is VIP.*

I use the Garmin Forerunner 301 because of its ease of use from horseback. Marking Waypoints and use of the trackback feature are very important when on a new trail. I would suggest that you seek a GPS that is compatible with the National Forest Service's GPS in your area as well. That would allow you to download your Waypoints to FS topo maps which would allow you to readily file and retrieve your trail information.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

What GPS device do I use? The one in my head, and if all else fails, give the horse its head and let her get us home :lol:


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello everyone, I would have forgotten about this post until the new ones came in tonight. We ended up with the Garmin 450t and although we have not used it on horseback yet I have been using it while walking my horse for an hour 1/2 or more on the trails by hand while he has a bowed tendon. Works great I think, tracks mileage, moving time, time not moving, average mph and more. We got it for $250.00 at Gander Mountain when it was on sale and had a $75.00 rebate, plus since they didn;t have it in stock and had to order we got $50.00 more off. Great deal huh?


----------

